# Feel Free Lure 13.5 vs Hobie Outback



## baldjo2206

I recently purchased a feel free Lure Kayak and so far have been very impressed being it is my first fishing kayak. The feel free has plenty of storage, very stable being I'm a big guy. Took it out offshore about a mile and half for the first time and I was wore out from paddling didn't quite make it to deeper water to snapper fish, not to mention its heavy as hell to get to the water. Ive been looking at the hobie outbacks since they have the pedal system. So im not sure if I should suck it up and keep paddling or switch to a hobie, any suggestions would help!


----------



## Ptpainton

*OB*

If you have the money I'd get the OB but I didn't have the money so I started with a Quest 13, it's a great offshore paddle boat. I used to go up to 2.5 out with it and after 4-5 hours out there I was toast when I got back but I caught a lot of fish and had a lot of fun. I don't do credit so when I had saved up I got my OB and love it.


----------



## macko2000

Paddled it for several hours last saturday. Wasnt burnt out at all. It is heavy though. Probably going to get a c tug

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## baldjo2206

It is heavy but I do like the stability factor I'm on the fence of keeping it... I have a set of c-tug wheels I'll sell you cheaper than what you can but them for only been used once.. If your gonna use them for the beach I wouldn't recommend them though!


----------



## macko2000

I was looking at the ones with the sandtrackz. Do you not like the c tug. The beach is why i would get one. The wheel n keel not so good on sand. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## baldjo2206

I wouldn't recommend the c-tug wheels at all I have the sandtrax wheels and there worthless in the white powder sand we have on the gulf coast they sink in the sand and the straps are very tedious they have to be just right. I bought the inflatable orange cart style beach wheels they work great and easy to put on the kayak by yourself.. Avoid the scupper hole carts they will puncture a hole in the kayak if not done just right just ruined a kayak myself with a pair of those I was lucky enough that the company covered it under the warranty


----------



## NLytle

Get a Fish N Mate Kayak Cradle Cart. It comes with the big orange beach tires and will make the drag a little easier for you. If you decide to switch out kayaks the cradle cart will still work.


----------



## choppinlow

Is there much difference in those orange tires and the wheelies like on the hobie beach carts? I liked to stroke-out dragging through Ft. Morgan sand with the wrong wheels this weekend. Cramps your water time when you kill yourself before you get a chance to float! Thanks in advance.


----------



## baldjo2206

I'm not sure about the hobie beach tired but I experienced the same thing with the c-tug tires.. I have the orange cart beach tires and they work perfect on the beach and I have a very heavy kayak.. Was able to get my yak over two hills with ease


----------



## choppinlow

Thanks - pro angler 12 and loaded of course....so yea, it sucked! But on the water is a different story. If the orange tires make that any easier, I would be happy to buy a set.


----------



## NLytle

choppinlow said:


> Is there much difference in those orange tires and the wheelies like on the hobie beach carts? I liked to stroke-out dragging through Ft. Morgan sand with the wrong wheels this weekend. Cramps your water time when you kill yourself before you get a chance to float! Thanks in advance.




The orange tires are significantly larger then the wheelez tires that come on the Hobie cart. 

Which makes them easier to move on the beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle

Double entry.


----------



## Sean72

Any thoughts on how the 30cm Hobie Trax 2-30 compares to the orange wheels? The orange wheels have a larger diameter (15"), but the 30cm Hobie wheels look much wider. And does Broxson's carry either?


----------



## NLytle

Broxson Outdoors carries the Fish N Mate cart in both the scupper and cradle carts. 

I am unsure of the exact measurements. I will do a little research and find a solid answer. 

I have used both and I honestly believe the orange tires make moving the kayak across the beach easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Kayaks without a peddle drive are not sportsman yak IMO 

Why would u want to hold a paddle while fishin?


----------



## macko2000

Well pin a rose on your nose

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

